# 24x18x24 Orange Galac Vivarium



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Finished setting up a 24x18x24 Exo Terra glass vivarium for a group of 6 orange galacs, which I introduced yesterday.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Looks great! 

What are the walls covered with?

Also, what kind of ventilation/circulation do you have in there?


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

WOW!!!

My newest favorite viv 

Just incredible, Thanks for sharing.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

what kind of moss is that????


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

ditto what moss is that


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

That moss is a combination of Josh's Frogs sheet moss (bottom) and moss from Manuran (top).


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

they look very similar, if not identical


----------



## InHoc1855 (Apr 28, 2011)

Love the layers/depth you created. I will be incorporating that concept in to my next viv.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow! that fabulous, I love how you used ferns, you can never go wrong with a ferny tank.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

carola1155 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> What are the walls covered with?
> 
> Also, what kind of ventilation/circulation do you have in there?


The walls are covered with brown silicone with ABG. For ventilation, I have a 2 inch vent across the top front.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

any chance you took construction pics to share?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Sorry, but I did not. I have about 18 more vivs to finish in the next couple of months, so I'm not documenting the builds.


----------



## jeeperrs (Jan 14, 2010)

zBrinks said:


> Sorry, but I did not. I have about 18 more vivs to finish in the next couple of months, so I'm not documenting the builds.


How about you make a thread titled "vivs 1-18" instead of a build  This came out nice, can't wait to see the other 18


----------



## notEZbeingGREEN (Sep 17, 2012)

Maybe I missed it somewhere else,but...
Any updates on this viv or your orange galacts?
I'd be interested to see/hear how they're doing.
I think I'm getting a group of them in the next few weeks.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

They're doing very well. I generally see 3-4 of the 6 out and about most of the time.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi, your vivs are always gorgeous! Can you post a pic of the glass top with 2 inch vent? How do you keep the humidity in this viv? Thanks.


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hows this viv going now?? lol. You need to keep updates regular!! haha. Would love to see the top vent construction too. Also, you say the sides are silicone with abg pressed in.. No foam or anything? just silicone straight to glass and than abg to that?? sweet setups as usual man


----------

